# Kohler XT-7



## paulywally (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys, Love the forum. Lots of great information.

I have a Kohler XT-7 I am working on, spec: XT175-0016. 

I acquired not running. I gave it a decent carb cleaning, changed the oil, air filter, and spark plug, and replaced the fuel line.

Gave it 10 primes (give or take) and started it up. It hunted for 30 seconds then evened out. Let it run for 10 minutes and then shut it off. It was impossible to start warm without the primer so I took the carb off again and gave it another cleaning.

Still the same symptoms. When I start it, it hunts for 20 seconds, then evens out. To the untrained ear it sounds like its running fine but it almost stumbles, or has a (sp?)minute hunt and it requires 3 to 4 primes to restart when warm. You can pull it until you are blue in the face and if you don't prime it it will not start. 

So whats the deal? Are these XT-7s just hard starting motors?

My next plan of attack is going to be to do a compression and leak down test.

After that I am going to test the spark with a gap tester and make a ridiculous gap. 

Suggestions/insight please!

Thanks alot,

Paul.


----------



## paulywally (Mar 18, 2011)

Compression is 70 psi. That seems low to me, but I'm so used to working on 150 psi snowmobiles I can't remember my small engine training. :freak:
I'm now going to do leak down. 

Paul.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Try spraying/dribble some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and manifold mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak, maybe a failing gasket and it is sucking air instead of fuel. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## paulywally (Mar 18, 2011)

Geogrub, Thanks for the reply. I did that as a routine measure after putting the carb back on the first time. I will do it more thoroughly in a minute. 

Just did a leak down test and it had 5 percent leak which is very low. 

I am going to test for leaks and if that doesn't find anything I'll pull the carb off again.


----------



## paulywally (Mar 18, 2011)

DUHH. Should have thoroughly checked the governors free movement. :freak: 
Their was remnants of a plastic bag that the previous owner must have sucked up. 

Haha this was a one sided thread.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If everything went according to the manual we wouldn't need forums like this to fix things, however, they don't, we do, all is good. Have a good one. Geo


----------

